# New Kamen Rider



## Trolli (Dec 13, 2008)

​
The new Kamen Rider is coming this year for some and next year for other.
It is based off of the Japanese version Kamen Rider Ryuki

Kamen Rider is part of the tokusatsu Saga, based nest to the Super sentai series or / Power Rangers in other words. but ive hered that the previous Kaen Riders were the Shizenit!!!...lol, whose looking forward to this, i am....ive never seen kamen rider before although he has a nice uniform....and cocept of a storyline.



			
				Tokusatsu Central said:
			
		

> On the other side of every mirror on Earth lies the parallel dimension of Ventara - a world destroyed by the evil alien, General Xaviax. The Kamen Rider were warriors from Ventara who fought Xaviax with armor and abilities powered by their Advent Dececks. Unfortunatelt, Xaviax Stole the Advent Decks and defeated all the Riders but one.
> Kamen Rider Wing Knight is the sole surviving Kamen Rider - the only man who can stop Xaviax from destroying Earth the same way her destroyed Ventara. To defeat Wing Knight, Xaviax brought the Advent Decks to Earth and tricker prdinary citizens into becoming new Kamen Riders - super - power soldiers who will carry out his evil plans.
> 
> After his father's mysterious disappearance, Kit Taylor finds an Advent Deck and becomes Kamen Rider Dragon Knight. He joins forces with Kamen Rider Wing Knight to defeat the ten corrupt Kamen Riders that Xaviax sends against them. By fighting the two hope not only to save the Earth from Xaviax's domination, but to find Kit's missing father and win back Ventara as well.



*Previous Shows*

*Spoiler*: __ 







			
				Tokusatsu Central said:
			
		

> Kamen Rider (仮面ライダー, Kamen Raidā?)
> Kamen Rider was the very first show in the franchise, airing from 1971 to 1973, the series set up many themes that are still used today. The series followed the battles of the first two Kamen Riders against Shocker and later Gelshocker. The series ran for 98 episodes, making it the longest series to date.
> 
> Kamen Rider V3 (仮面ライダーＶ３, Kamen Raidā Buisurī?)
> ...







[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6cK8hCUx80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Almost looks like power rangers for an older generation lol, but yes looks actually interesting.


----------



## Trolli (Dec 13, 2008)

i said power rangers was alined with the tokusatsu series


----------

